# How to delete books from Kindle?



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm trying to delete books permanently but they just go to my archives. Is there an added step I'm missing?


----------



## sinclairbrowning (May 16, 2011)

Hook your Kindle up to your computer.  Open Documents and delete them there.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Best way is to use your computer and go to "Manage Your Kindle" at Amazon. Choose Your Kindle Library. All books purchased will be listed. Right side of the page has an "Options" button, with "Delete from Library" being one of the options


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst has the right method. It's usually not wise to delete them by messing with the file structure of the Kindle -- and, anyway, they are still available on Amazon even if you do that.  But if you Delete it via Manage Your Kindle, you can make it go away for ever.  You'll get a warning that if you change your mind you'll have to pay for the book again.


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to delete the dictionary off my Kindle and can't figure out how...any tips? I don't see it under my list of books on my Kindle Library in Amazon.


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for the help. It worked great.  =)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Rhonda Helms said:


> I want to delete the dictionary off my Kindle and can't figure out how...any tips? I don't see it under my list of books on my Kindle Library in Amazon.


For this you'll have to delete manually by going into the "documents" folder when you plug in to USB.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Be very careful deleting the dictionary, there's a cautionary tale from somebody who did it (and had a load of problems afterwards) here http://spicygrad.blogspot.com/2011/01/my-stupid-little-battle-with-amazon.html.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Why bother deleting the dictionary?  There may come a time you want it.  I set up a "kindle" collection with that & the other items Amazon put on mine initially.  They're there if I need them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Morf said:


> Be very careful deleting the dictionary, there's a cautionary tale from somebody who did it (and had a load of problems afterwards) here http://spicygrad.blogspot.com/2011/01/my-stupid-little-battle-with-amazon.html.


Interesting article.

I was already thinking you wouldn't want to delete it because it's integrated into the operating system, but now I'm certain that you don't want to mess with the dictionary!


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

I NEVER use the dictionary, which is why I wanted to delete it. I'm OCD and want to keep my list clean and only with books I want to read/reread (I archive things I don't want). But if it's going to jack things up I'd rather leave it in there. Good to know. Glad I didn't figure out how to remove it, haha.


----------

